# hemp depots Barneys Farm



## ColoradoLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Just a heads up about Barneys farm seeds.  Ordered LSD last year, did not germinate.  Contacted Hemp Depot and seeds were replaced...with same results.  Ordered again this year (what was I thinking) and received light tan sesame sized seeds, that again did not germinate.  Contacted Brad at Hemp depot and was told it must be my germinating skills.  Well, I've been doing this for a long time and have no trouble germinating.  

Save your money!!!!!!!  Shop somewhere else


----------



## skullcandy (Apr 18, 2013)

sorry to hear they sent you bad seeds I also just germinated some seeds from barneys farm a pineapple chunk, blue lemon thia, and critical kush I had some trouble to at first then I put them in a dome with moister and the sprouted within 24 hours I have yet to see them grow bud and taste them, but I hope I don't wind up regretting that I still went with barney's farm products.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2013)

What a bummer.  Were these all Barney's Farm seeds?  I have never had problems with seeds from Hemp Depot.  However, I haven't got any of Barney's gear from them.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes they were, and ironic.. that's exactly what I had LOTS of trouble with.. my Barney's Farms seeds. Pineapple Chunk .. only got 3 out of 5 to fiiiiinally pop and take hold, also were very light colored seeds, as was my Blue Lemon Thai (CH9 breeder) but that one is doing great. 

So yeah, 2 of my 5 fem Barney Farms Pineapple Chunks didn't make it, and the other 3 were reallllly hard to get going, and very green / tan in color. 

I just got my G13 breeders Blue OG the other day from the exact same Seedbank (Attitude) and within 36 hours not only were they in the cups, their HOODS were shed! I'm thinking Barney's Farm ain't what it used to be? :shrug:


----------



## gorickyourself (Apr 19, 2013)

Breeders boutique what a sham!!! Fell in love with there phycho killer,read everthing just like a hungry fish,hook line sinker.Ordered 10 they messed up order sent me other 10 plus 6 cj. Got them frist one was a male,the other one did not come.Thought there was going to be a problem really did not want to waste my time.Sent them a email saying as much to breeders boutique,they sent email back real. Cheeky.So l tried to start them, not one come up do the math.They sent other email asking what l wanted to do,Told them they should check out what other people are saying! If you look on there site all they sell is reg,they have one female seed.Watch Them!!!!!!!!!:holysheep:


----------



## ColoradoLady (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello 

Yes, these were all barneys farm seeds from hemp depot.  I have also used Hemp depot for seeds in the past.  Mostly Joey Weed, who is now gone.  Will never use Barney Farm again.  That's $114.00 they ripped me off for.  And I'm living on social security....it really hurts.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 22, 2013)

Yea, I won't lean toward Barney's again either. SURE will get more from G13 Labs though! Top notch, in every way.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2013)

Every seed I have purchased from Hemp Depot has popped. But I did not buy any Blarneys Frame in a few years and then I did not purchase them from the Hemp Depot.


----------



## Cptrips (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey all,
Just got 5 Acapulco Gold Seeds from Barney's (Attitude Seedbank). Will post results when I germinate them. My only other Barney was Pineapple Chunk and I got 1 out of 2. Although my overall success ratio with all seeds is around 50%.  

Cptrips


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Every seed I have purchased from Hemp Depot has popped. .


 

same for me too.......


----------



## shahomy (May 10, 2013)

Cptrips said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> Just got 5 Acapulco Gold Seeds from Barney's (Attitude Seedbank). Will post results when I germinate them. My only other Barney was Pineapple Chunk and I got 1 out of 2. Although my overall success ratio with all seeds is around 50%.
> 
> Cptrips


So, have you had any luck with the acapulco gold? I also got 5 of them, only 1 alive at the moment...all other beans i got(6 diff strains)have come up no problem...all 5 of mine were split open on the side seam of the bean upon receiving them(allowing that precious embryo to dry up inside??) but i also got 5 red dragon from Barney`s that were split, and they germed perfectly...so how`s yours doin???


----------

